# Finding Newman: The Compositional Process and Musical Style of Thomas Newman



## Vin (Feb 1, 2018)

Accidentally stumbled across this, great read for Newman fans I think 

https://issuu.com/schoenbergmusic/docs/adam_schoenberg-final_document-_tho_a6d935b1434370


----------



## fiestared (Feb 1, 2018)

Vin said:


> Accidentally stumbled across this, great read for Newman fans I think
> 
> https://issuu.com/schoenbergmusic/docs/adam_schoenberg-final_document-_tho_a6d935b1434370


Thanks for sharing


----------



## CT (Feb 1, 2018)

Whoa, great find! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dreamtuned (Feb 5, 2018)

This is also interesting: 
Reflection and introspection in the film scores of Thomas Newman.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 5, 2018)

Vin said:


> Accidentally stumbled across this, great read for Newman fans I think
> 
> https://issuu.com/schoenbergmusic/docs/adam_schoenberg-final_document-_tho_a6d935b1434370


Great read! Thank you. His style and approach is a reflection of his humility.


----------

